# Those Other Games We Play...



## Perpetual Man (Jun 25, 2008)

A quick thanks to Lioness for the idea for this thread...

Quite a lot of us play all types of games, be they PC/Console or roleplaying but as we find at my regular Wednesday night gaming sessions there are plenty of other games out there that are a lot of fun!

We do have a tendancy to try and play games that mean we can have massive gang ups on one another but that is a lot of fun (Lioness mentioned Munchkin)

But there are plenty of board and card games that are a lot of fun and help pass the odd hour or too so who plays what? What would people recommend and what would they not touch with a barge poll?


----------



## Perpetual Man (Jun 25, 2008)

*Infernal Contraption*

This is a card game for a 2-4 people. Your job is to build a machine a device that can eventually take out your opponents...

The cards are all components or power sources or plugs and you use them to construct weird and wonderful machines. The most important thing to remember is that the game is fun and as such the parts of the machines have incredible names... I won't spoil any of them here. 

When you have finished your round of construction you choose a victim and fire up the device - see what happens to your victim!

The game is very simple to learn, the only downside being the number of cards in play (There playing isn't that hard it's the shuffling!) and that the maximum number of players is 4 although it has been suggested you could play in teams!

It's a lot of fun and passes the time, possibly ends a few friendships, but that's all part of the fun!


----------



## Ice fyre (Jun 25, 2008)

I play Uno, which is really just switch with a specalist deck. The game I sometimes play with normal cards is called *******.

You start by dealing out three face down cards leaving them on the table in a row, then another three go face up on top of them, three face down cards are now dealt to be picked up by each player. Interchange your face up cards with your hand cards once only before you play bearing in mind the following rules.

The first player on the right of the dealer then checks for a three if they dont have it the next player checks, if no one has a three you move onto fours same way. The lowest card starts. 

Now play is 3 to 9 can be played any suit on top of each other so long as the previous card is lower. A 3 must have a 4 or higher played and so on. Jack, Queen, and king are all lower than an Ace.

Special cards are Ace which is the highest and can be played on anything, but can also be played as a one but if played as an Ace must have either a 2 or a 10 played on it. As a one anything can be played on it. 2 which can be played on anything and restart's play. 10 is burn's which take's all the cards in play and puts them on the discard plie. Any 4 of a kind burns as well.

Now why is it called *******? Because if you cant beat the highest card on the play deck (the deck you are playing your cards on) you have to pick them all up! 

If say you have a 5 of any suit in play you must beat it with a 6 of any suit or higher, or play a 2 to restart then the person next to you can play from 3 onwards, or put a 10 down to remove those cards from play, or four of a kind to do the same. If you cant beat a five then go stick your head in a bucket of water, because your going to be picking up a lot of cards! My record is about thirty in one hand. It was a bad game.

Ummm, got it?


----------



## Durandal (Jun 25, 2008)

Ice fyre said:


> I play Uno, which is really just switch with a specalist deck. The game I sometimes play with normal cards is called *******.
> 
> You start by dealing out three face down cards leaving them on the table in a row, then another three go face up on top of them, three face down cards are now dealt to be picked up by each player. Interchange your face up cards with your hand cards once only before you play bearing in mind the following rules.
> 
> ...


 
I've played exactly that game for about ten years, but always called it Bob. Oh, and once someone has lost, the game is no longer called Bob but whatever the loser's name is. And the loser deals, but instead of three face down, three face up and three in the hand, they deal as many cards as there are letters in their name (ie, if the game is now called Kate, you deal four down, four up and four in the hand.)

Great, _great_ game, though.


----------

